# Dog person converted to cat person confused



## Hopps (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi everyone from California!
I am a dog person and have always been. Dog psychology, behavior and nutrition was stuff i studied for fun and one day I saw a documentary on wild cats of Africa. I was amazed by how incredible cats were in general so I picked up some books on cats. And 2 weeks ago I got a kitten. She's currently almost 10 weeks old. I've been rereading some books from the library like Your 
Cat by Elizabeth M Hodgkins, Twisted Whiskers and Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson Bennett. I have so many questions regarding kittens and hopefully I'll get a lot of answers here. I will make separate posts concerning these issues. My cat is apparently female, but I'll have the vet double check that and she doesn't have a name yet.

Here are some pictures of her:

Sleeping









"What's that in your hand"


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

OMG! I'm in love. What a cute, alert little kitten. (I bet a girl.) Thanks for the picture.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Such a sweet face.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwwww, she is beautiful!!!! And yeah for black cats! Every shelter I have seen lately has been full of black cats, and no one even looks at them  they just bypass them and go straight to the calicos and tiger kitties. She is beautiful!!! There are lots of good people here to help you or just enjoy listening to your cute stories about your precious new baby. I'm guessing you are still thinking of names?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww what a little sweetie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a very sweet, adorable looking kitten!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd name her 'Darling'... she's jsut so... darling!


1395858_10151947482827332_1427591585_n by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww...one of the cutest mowmow!!!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Back to the original post . ...

What a CUTE baby!!! And yeahs another black cat. You will find LOTS of info here

Marshall approved


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

If I happen to adopt an all-black female, I plan on calling her Jenny Linsky after one of the cat from the "Cat Club" books by Esther Averill. If it's a male, I'll call him Blackington from the book "Too Too Many." I think all-blacks are beautiful.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ROFL ....blackington. Hahahahahaha. I love it!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Turns out that book is available on Amazon (title is actually TWO Too Many). It was a Halloween staple that got checked out of the library every year.


----------



## Hopps (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone! Say hi to Marshall for me 
I have so many questions I'll ask them very very soon!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

What an ADORABLE cat!  Congrats on coming to the cat side! Haha.

Black cats are often over-looked but they're the best!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome, very cute kitty! What was the documentary called that you watched? I'm always up for a good docu, if I haven't seen it already


----------



## Hopps (Oct 21, 2013)

0ozma said:


> Welcome, very cute kitty! What was the documentary called that you watched? I'm always up for a good docu, if I haven't seen it already


It's called big cat diaries. Not so much a documentary but it's impressive how cats are so well adapted. They are indeed the ultimate predators in my opinion.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

CUTE!! So alert and healthy looking!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Very cute cat and I love the name Marshel. I wonder why? lol
I have 3 cats now and one is solid black. I didn't want to name Blackie or Midnight so I called her Onyx. 

I was a dog lover and cat hater for the first 53 years of life. Have had cats for 6 years now and don't want a dog now. 

When my first cat came to me, the only thing I knew about cats was. "What end the food went in and where it came out. I immediately joined a forum (not this one but members will be glad to help you) and read everything I could. I have found that Cat Lovers like nothing more than a converted dog lover. As a former dog lover the one thing that I still have to remind myself og is "Cats are territoral, dogs have the pack instints.

Lost #1. Recently rescued #3 & #4 from the shelter. They are addictive. Good luck and I will follow your posts.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG, she's adorable! She has the prettiest eyes.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Hopps said:


> It's called big cat diaries. Not so much a documentary but it's impressive how cats are so well adapted. They are indeed the ultimate predators in my opinion.


I've seen that show and really enjoyed it. Cats are amazing aren't they  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

